# Bad Restaurant Experiences



## J.T. (Sep 29, 2008)

Everyone's had them. Whether they're something minor (forgetting straws, dirty forks that're easily replaced, surly waiters), slightly more major (putting everything you have on a burger that was supposed to be plain, fly in the salad), really major (forgetting an entire meal, waiter saying he "forgot" about seeing a fly in your salad), or something outright retarded (forgetting the _turkey_ on a fucking _turkey BLT_). Post your experiences here.

(And if you thought those were random examples, they weren't; all of these have happened to me and my family.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 29, 2008)

Usually doesn't happen to me (I suppose I have good luck/taste in restaurants), but once they had managed to somehow lose our whole order, and not realize it for something like 20 or so minutes.

On the upside, I got a free steak that day.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 29, 2008)

So I was at IHOP one day, right.

Our food was cold. As in, still frozen. So we ask the waitress if we could get new meals. She says "Sure" and goes back into the kitchen.

A few months later, the cook comes out.

It's this HUGE Mexican guy who is literally dripping with sweat.

Needless to say, we don't go to IHOP anymore.


----------



## Ayame (Sep 29, 2008)

Once, on Mother's Day, at our usual Mother's Day restaurant, I ordered one of my favorite beverages, a Shirley Temple.  (For I am childish and proud.)  I had just begun happily drinking it only to notice that there were ants swimming in it.  They must have gotten into the grenadine.
:sweatdrop:
Fortunately, the food was good and everything.  That's the oddest thing that's happened to me at a restaurant.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 29, 2008)

Uh...once the waitress dropped a friend's burger all over the floor so we had to wait for a new one to be cooked, and another time at a pizza place, my friend's pizzas came with peppers instead of pepperoni, but we got those free (I ate them because I love peppers :D) and the pepperoni ones didn't take too long. 

I don't eat out much, though.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 29, 2008)

Once I asked for a baked potato with cheese and they put beans on it. They were _very_ rude about it.

Also once a whole load of teachers turned up at a restaurant.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 29, 2008)

J.T. said:


> dirty forks that're easily replaced


Never underestimate the horrors of the dirty restaurant fork my friend.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay, so we're traveling. We stop at one of those travel centers on the way out of the state, and I get lunch from the Burger King there. So I'm eating my burger, and I notice it tastes kind of weird. I shrug it off and think maybe it was just the first bite or something. It doesn't get any better, so I finally decide to lift up the bun and see just what's wrong with this thing. 

I'd ordered a burger with cheese, ketchup and mustard. What did I get? Cheese, and what appeared to be _half a fucking jar of mayonnaise_. I _hate_ mayonnaise. 

Now when we stop there on our way out of the state, I just go to Sbarro or something. ; ;


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 29, 2008)

This restaurant got my order wrong three times in a row it was sad. :(

I got it free though and they were VERY busy so I don't blame them. The waitress was very polite about it. x3


----------



## Alexi (Sep 29, 2008)

At a Denny's once, this stoner kid from my school was working there. He came to bring our drinks tripped and spilled my friend's coke all over him. It was hilarious, and we went up to him the next day and gave him a can of coke. Good thing he was able to laugh it off. He's much larger than me, and much more muscular. D:


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 29, 2008)

My family ordered delivery pizza and got terrible salmonella poisoning for the rest of the weekend. x.x; See, my Dad ordered chicken wings and not only did they not cook them thoroughly, but they also didn't wash their hands before handling the pizza.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 29, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> My family ordered delivery pizza and got terrible salmonella poisoning for the rest of the weekend. x.x; See, my Dad ordered chicken wings and not only did they not cook them thoroughly, but they also didn't wash their hands before handling the pizza.


-chokes- I feel so bad for you. Yeah, I always get unnerved by all the food poisoning stuff.

I think once Mcdonalds fried their fries in something for Fillet O' Fish. I ate 'em and I think I liked them. I'm not sure if i got sick afterwards though


----------



## Silversnow (Sep 30, 2008)

Once, when my brother was really little, like four or five, we went out to lunch at this nice little place and we ordered our food and everything was going fine until this waitress comes up to my parents and said, and I quote here, "We do not allow rodent removal devices in the restaurant."
     And my parents were all, "What?" 
It turned out that my brother had brought a mousetrap with him and was playing with it.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 30, 2008)

There is glass in my coke.

There is /glass/ in my coke.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 30, 2008)

The damn waitress at Friendly's spilled coke all over me when I was 8 or 9.

>.>

And gave us one napkin.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 30, 2008)

om nom are those maggots in my rice
_yes they are_


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 30, 2008)

There was a beetle at the bottom of my pasta dish.

Plus, I saw the report on GMA about how some waiters don't wash their hands or use gloves when putting the lemons in lemonade, which I love.


----------



## Flora (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh God, I have a story:

So one day when I was two, my parents took my family to this restaurant in...I think it was Ocean City, NJ.

It took so long to _take our order_, let aloneget us our food, that I got super mad.

I wouldn't accept the bread they gave us.  I threw it everywhere, and then let out this MONSTROUS roar.

EVERYONE in the restaurant grew silent.  My mom said you could hear forks dropping.  I still love that story.

We drove by there a few weeks ago, and they took the restaurant down.  Darn, I wanted to see if they had improved. D:


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 1, 2008)

> -chokes- I feel so bad for you. Yeah, I always get unnerved by all the food poisoning stuff.
> 
> I think once Mcdonalds fried their fries in something for Fillet O' Fish. I ate 'em and I think I liked them. I'm not sure if i got sick afterwards though


Thanks. ^^;  And Ew, weird fish. D:




Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> om nom are those maggots in my rice
> _yes they are_


Is this from Lost Boys?


----------



## o_O (Oct 1, 2008)

Once my sis ordered Ramen and there was a weird, dead bug in it.
YAY!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 1, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> Is this from Lost Boys?


No, it's from A Local Chicken Place In The Centre of My City
blaaargh


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 1, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Oh God, I have a story:
> 
> So one day when I was two, my parents took my family to this restaurant in...I think it was Ocean City, NJ.
> 
> ...


Well, if the place was closed down, then probably not XD


----------



## Flora (Oct 1, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Well, if the place was closed down, then probably not XD


When we passed it, I was like, "Aww, I wanted to see if they remembered me."

Doubt it, though.


----------



## Mirry (Oct 2, 2008)

One time at Perkins I had this really dreadful tilapia that had me vomiting all night.

I don't really like to be too critical of restaurants, though, because I work in one and know that the waitresses and such work hard. :P


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 2, 2008)

Not a "Restaurant Experience" but I need to tell you all anyways; the other day I was going to make lunch in the form of scrambled eggs, so I cracked the egg into a bowl and it's _bloody_. As in yellow yolk, red white. After showing everyone on my corridor I attempt to make a sandwich only to find out that my bread has not only gone mouldy, but _furry_. 

I eventually made a cup-a-soup, figuring it probably wouldn't randomly come alive.


----------



## Flora (Oct 2, 2008)

God, Danni, that made my laugh so hard. ^^

Oh yeah, at this one hotel in the Poconos, I had some ice cream with tons of chocolate toppings on it and got sick.

Needless to say, we never went back there. (Plus the game room ate our monies.)


----------



## Renteura (Oct 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Not a "Restaurant Experience" but I need to tell you all anyways; the other day I was going to make lunch in the form of scrambled eggs, so *I cracked the egg into a bowl and it's bloody.* As in yellow yolk, red white. After showing everyone on my corridor *I attempt to make a sandwich only to find out that my bread has not only gone mouldy, but furry*.
> 
> I eventually made a cup-a-soup, figuring it probably wouldn't randomly come alive.


You just gave me two new quotes for my sig. x3

*claps*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm, there was this one time where I had one hand on the table at a restaurant and was talking to my mom. My other hand was under the table, feeling what felt simply like knobs underneath the table. Then later, I looked under the table.

They weren't knobs.

They were oodles and oodles upon oodles of gum.

Blech.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 3, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> They were oodles and oodles upon oodles of gum.


This is everywhere.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Not a "Restaurant Experience" but I need to tell you all anyways; the other day I was going to make lunch in the form of scrambled eggs, so I cracked the egg into a bowl and it's _bloody_. As in yellow yolk, red white. After showing everyone on my corridor I attempt to make a sandwich only to find out that my bread has not only gone mouldy, but _furry_.
> 
> I eventually made a cup-a-soup, figuring it probably wouldn't randomly come alive.


D: Eww. Sot of related story: When I lived on a farm :B I cracked an egg and a barely formed chick with feathers (!) and blood fell into the skillet. o.o;;


----------



## CNiall (Oct 3, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Hmm, there was this one time where I had one hand on the table at a restaurant and was talking to my mom. My other hand was under the table, feeling what felt simply like knobs underneath the table. Then later, I looked under the table.
> 
> They weren't knobs.
> 
> ...


So you're thirteen and haven't realised that feeling the undersides of tables in public places is a bad idea?


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> red white


Surely then it's "red", not "white"?
Must resist random urge to post a picture of the Phoenix Wright character...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 6, 2008)

Hair in the pizza.
HUGE hair in the pizza.
I was only three.
I thought the pizza had some hair growth formula in it. >>
Never trustin' Pizza Hut again.


----------



## Rulue (Oct 6, 2008)

Once, at Mc Donalds, my "Big Mac" came without hamburger. Only patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun~

When I complained, they gave me a McChicken sandwich for free.. I was like "ehhh, wrong sandwich..?". And it was lunch hour, so.. I ended up eating it anyway, besides the fact that I hate chicken.


----------



## Flora (Oct 6, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> D: Eww. Sot of related story: When I lived on a farm :B I cracked an egg and a barely formed chick with feathers (!) and blood fell into the skillet. o.o;;


Aww...Poor chicken.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 6, 2008)

Apparantly, once when my mom was little, they went to Denny's for breakfast and ordered something, I forget what. There was a huge, curly black hair in it, so they told it to their waiter, and he said, "Hmm, that's funny. Nobody like that works here."

I never order a hamburger at McDonald's. I say 'only ketchup, hamburger, and two buns' and they give me a fuckload of mustard and pickles. They also either give my mom and I no straws or only one every time. I also got food poisoning from them once. It scared me when I found stuff that looked like spit in the toilet and my ass was stinging real bad. I complained to my mom and she told me it was stomach acid.
What the hell. Stomach acid is supposed to stay in your stomach.

And in our school cafeteria they were serving chicken breasts as the lunch special. I ordered one, went back to the table to sit with the teachers like every day, tear off the bread...
and I see a nipple. And breast glands.
I just ate my apple and drank a pint of milk instead of eating a nipple.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 7, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> And in our school cafeteria they were serving chicken breasts as the lunch special. I ordered one, went back to the table to sit with the teachers like every day, tear off the bread...
> and I see a nipple. And breast glands.
> I just ate my apple and drank a pint of milk instead of eating a nipple.


o________o


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 7, 2008)

Chickens don't have nipples... They don't nurse their young. o.o 'Breast' just means it's the chest of the chicken.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 7, 2008)

This one time I went to a restaurant and ate and all was fine.

The next day we got a newspaper saying that it had been closed down that morning because a lot of people who'd dined there in the lest week had gotten food poisoning.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 7, 2008)

Then obviously they didn't give me a chicken.

Makes me wonder what the hell they gave me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 7, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Then obviously they didn't give me a chicken.
> 
> Makes me wonder what the hell they gave me.


Probably best you don't find out, really.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 7, 2008)

This is not really a "bad restaurant experience" so to speak, but on some restaurant in Italy, my dad crushed a glass and I got a tiny shard in my toe.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Oct 8, 2008)

I once entered a McDonald's with an empty stomach and left with an empty stomach and a _MOUSE_. Nah, that's no true.

My mom once broke like ten glasses while on her way to the bathroom, she accidentally touched one and they all fell. They didn't make us pay for it, it was in a fancy restaurant in the Algarve so the bill could easily be mistaken by the price of the glasses included with the meals. Meh they were nice.


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 8, 2008)

Mmm... tasty chicken burger, wait, BLEAH! their was a long white hair in my burger I still don't trust dairy queens' burgers - 

Chinese food yum! oops I dropped my chopsticks, "bends down" HuH?! the waiter dude jumped on the chopsticks and gave me a new pair~ then he glared at us the whole rest of the time, and my soup tasted funny...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 8, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> Chinese food yum! oops I dropped my chopsticks, "bends down" HuH?! the waiter dude jumped on the chopsticks and gave me a new pair~ then he glared at us the whole rest of the time, and my soup tasted funny...


Dropping chopsticks is bad luck. :P


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 9, 2008)

What was going to be a half-hour/45 minute trip to Olive Garden was two and a half hours. The manager was at the table across from us, talking with them the whole time.


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 9, 2008)

link008 said:


> Dropping chopsticks is bad luck. :P


They were slippery and square! IMPOSSIBLE to hold onto ;-; 

oh and I just remembered that once a waitress spilled HOT syrup on my pants it burned me! 
And once a burger restaurant, they lost our order so we waited an hour before they realized that, sooo irritating.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 10, 2008)

One time I was at Denny's while my dad's Porsche was getting fixed (with my dad of course). It took FOREVER for the waitress to get even our drinks ._. If we had gotten dessert there, my dad said it would have been 9:00 by the time we left.

And this is sort of off-topic, but the waitress sounded like she was from Texas or something XD


----------



## zuea (Oct 25, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> Chinese food yum! oops I dropped my chopsticks, "bends down" HuH?! the waiter dude jumped on the chopsticks and gave me a new pair~ then he glared at us the whole rest of the time, and my soup tasted funny...


yes i remember on my b-day that happed he was weird.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 26, 2008)

At McDonalds, I ordered a McFlurry. I get my order. No McFlurry. I sit down to eat and am almost done when I realized I still hadn't gotten my McFlurry. So I showed them the receipt and got the McFlurry, but I wanted to share this anyways.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 26, 2008)

Last night at Denny's, the service was really slow and the fudge on my brownie was chunky. But the rest was good and cool.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 1, 2008)

At a wedding, they gave some "meat" that was Coconut/Mushroom mush. I thought it was nice, but I threw up under the table.


----------

